# rpc.nfsd: Setting version failed: errno 22 (Invalid argument

## l3u

Seit neustem sagt mein NFS-Server beim Start

```
rpc.nfsd: Setting version failed: errno 22 (Invalid argument)
```

was ist das denn?! Ich hab mal in /etc/init.d/nfs reingeschaut, und da steht

```
start_it daemon ${nfsd} ${OPTS_RPC_NFSD}
```

wobei $nfsd rpc.nfsd ist, also der Daemon, der sich beschwert. Aber auch dann, wenn ich explizit eine NFS-Version setze, also mit

```
OPTS_RPC_NFSD="--nfs-version version 3 8"
```

in /etc/conf.d/nfs (statt nur der Anzahl der zu startenden Server), bekomme ich die selbe Fehlermeldung.

Was ist da los?

----------

## Pro_metheus

Hallo l3u,

ich habe seit geraumer Zeit genau das selbe Problem. 

Ein # /etc/init.d/nfs stop && /usr/sbin/rpc.nfsd -d gibt bei mir folgendes aus:

```

* Stopping NFS mountd ...                                                [ ok ] 

* Stopping NFS daemon ...                                                [ ok ] 

* Unexporting NFS directories ...                                      [ ok ] 

rpc.nfsd: Checking netconfig for visible protocols. 

rpc.nfsd: Enabling inet udp. 

rpc.nfsd: Enabling inet tcp. 

rpc.nfsd: Enabling inet6 udp. 

rpc.nfsd: Enabling inet6 tcp. 

rpc.nfsd: knfsd is currently down 

rpc.nfsd: Writing version string to kernel: +4.1 -4.2 -2 +3 +4 

rpc.nfsd: Setting version failed: errno 22 (Invalid argument) 

rpc.nfsd: Creating inet TCP socket. 

rpc.nfsd: Creating inet UDP socket.

```

Nach einiger Recherche in der Suchmaschine habe ich u.a folgenden Hinweis gefunden:

https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1004104

Demnach liegt diese Fehlermeldung wohl nur an der fehlenden Unterstützung für NFS 4.2 bei Kernelversionen unter 3.11.

Habe mal zum Testen sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.13.0-r1 ausprobiert und 

```
CONFIG_NFS_V4_2=y
```

 gesetzt.

Jetzt erscheint auf meinem System folgende Ausgabe:

```
…

rpc.nfsd: Checking netconfig for visible protocols. 

rpc.nfsd: Enabling inet udp. 

rpc.nfsd: Enabling inet tcp. 

rpc.nfsd: Enabling inet6 udp. 

rpc.nfsd: Enabling inet6 tcp. 

rpc.nfsd: knfsd is currently down 

rpc.nfsd: Writing version string to kernel: +4.1 -4.2 -2 +3 +4

rpc.nfsd: Creating inet TCP socket. 

rpc.nfsd: Creating inet UDP socket. 

```

Die Fehlermeldung ist also verschwunden.

Für mich stellt sich  das Ganze eher als harmlos dar. Daher bleibe ich bei Kernel 3.10.25 und lebe mit dieser Fehlermeldung. An der Funktionalität von NFS habe ich jedenfalls bisher keine Einschränkung erkennen können.

Gruß

Pro_metheus

----------

## l3u

Na wenn’s nur das ist … NFS hat auch immer funktioniert hier. Dann wird sich das ja demnächst von selbst lösen.

----------

